# Wessex Fertility Part 6



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Good luck & take care

  

Natasha


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks snic think i'm gonna have a few days without then!!! xxxx
Hope everyone ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick post to see if Tracey is OK - hope you're reading this hun, let us know how you are.

I'm OK, having a few stomach cramps which are a bit worrying considering nothing should be happening yet, especially given my lazy embies    Anyway, going with the flow and making the most of putting my feet up!

Have a brill bank holiday weekend everyone.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Just a quick post to say I'm thinking of you all in the dreaded 2ww. Are you out sitting in the sunshine or in front of TV trying not to think about it all?

Poll


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Poll

I'm sitting in bed at the mo and leaving DH downstairs looking after DD - I'm getting used to this being waited on hand and foot lark - I think he's off to work in the morning though, so I'm going to come back to reality with a big bump!  

Making the most of it while I can.

Must say, the weather is just gorgeous though!

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls how are we all Especially those on 2ww? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone, just thought I would let you know it looks like it is all over for us again.  This morning did a HPT and had a lovely BFP (14 days post trigger, 10dpt) but then an hour later af arrived.  I can't believe how cruel this rollercoaster is.

Sorry I have not been around much the past few days but needed a bit of time out as the 2ww was getting to me again.  Now looks like I will have to do it all again  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh Tracey 

 I'm so sorry.

Are you sure it's definitely over?  You know your own body, but I know of people who have bled quite badly and very similar to AF in full force and have carried on to have a BFP.  Have you phoned the emergency number?  I'm not sure they can do anything but they might say to up your cyclogest or something?

I so hope there is a glimmer of hope left for you hunny.

Sending you lots of love and hugs
Thinking of you.
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

My af starts with brown bleeding which was what I had this morning enough to need a pad, although seems to have slowed up a lot now.  I have to admit I have just done an extra Cyclogest just in case, but don't want to bother the wessex as I don't feel there is a lot they can do.  

I still have sore (.)(.) but I know that is probably from the cyclogest.  I think it is over but I really hope I am wrong.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

I would definitely phone them - if I had tested positive this morning and I was now bleeding then I'd seek medical advice from the clinic - it is just a phone call after all and I am sure they have all sorts of queries out of hours.  I think it's good to up your cyclogest - I don't think you can have too much progesterone - after all I was on 2 gestone jabs and 3 cyclogest at one point in my last cycle.

Let me know how you get on and good luck
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

Just phoned the emergency number and spoke to Chantal, she basically said to just try to rest and see what happens.  She did suggest I have a blood test tomorrow and then again in 48 hours to see what that tells us so I may do that tomorrow depending what the next 12 hours brings.

Thanks for the advice.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

So pleased you phoned the Wessex.  Did you ask about upping the progesterone?

It might be a good idea to get your bloods done tomorrow if you can.

What a stressful time for you, but rest up, keep positive and I've got everything crossed for you hunny.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

Yes I do feel better for phoning, Chantal said that increasing the pessaries would make no difference at this stage, but I may continue on 3 a day if bleeding does not get worse anyway, I am sure it will do no harm.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey, Ive heard lots of stories of people bleeding and still having a positive! sending lots of  . Will you have a blood test tom? xxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello Ladies, sorry not been on here for an age, I have been up in Yorkshire visiting DH's parents, big tick in the box for me there so now I can concentrate on me again.

Well we went to Wessex on Monday for my latest FSH which we are now just waiting for the result of.  They also checked my BMI and all OK, so now as long as my FSH comes back fine again, ie under 11, we are all good to go for PCT funding and hopefully we will hear from Jackie on Tuesday with our next appointment. 
I have to say it was really good to finally visit the clinic, the nurse was really nice and friendly and even managed to get blood out of me first time which I have to say is a bit of a miracle.

Anyway enough about me  to all of you I have everything crossed for you all.

take care

Love
Emma


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there
Veitchy - you do sound like you're going through it. Try not to panic too much too soon - bleeding is not necessarily a negative sign - just take it easy and do the bloods or another test or or ......         

Poll


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Just a quick update from me, the bleeding slowed right down yesterday and so this morning did another HPT and it came up positive straight away but then the bleeding started again this time red not brown so I think I may be losing my poor embie, feel absolutely devasted.  Tried to get in to the Wessex this morning for a blood test but they want me to wait until tomorrow so we will see what that shows up, I expect it will be a positive but then my repeat on Thursday will show my levels going down  

Thank you so much for all your wishes and positive thoughts.

I hope everyone else is doing OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey am thinking of you and sending  Didn't witters bleed a lot then go on to have the twins? xxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Tracey - thinking of you   hope that things turn out ok   all the best     

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok  
xx
Sofía


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Veitchy

         


Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, I did bleed alot, that's why I tested oddly enough, 3 days early!  Keep positive for your BFP, there might just be two little people starting to grow in your tummy!!!!  Let us know how things go.  I know exactly the emotions you are going through right now.  Go to bed, and do nothing until the bleeding stops.  Love and hugs to you and plenty of sticky vibes to your embies!!!!!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ Good luck for your bloods today - hope you're OK  

Hi to all of the other Wessex ladies, Snic, Witters, Merse, Poll, Sofia and anyone else I've missed - hope you're OK.

Well I've had a bit of a   this morning.  Been having some fab symptoms and have been really positive - I know you can't know what's going on inside, but had some reassuring cramps/shooting pains and dizzy spells - similar to my last successful cycle.  Last night though I started aching - my legs, knees, ankles, feet, wrists and it hasn't gone away.  I went to bed early and it didn't wake me, but as soon as I woke up this morning it was back again.  I'm now convinced that it's my body's immune response attacking my embies.  Been doing loads of internet searches and I can't see one happy ending where they've had the same symptoms.  Am feeling very deflated and can't shake the feeling that this cycle is doomed  

On my last cycle I was given IVIG for slightly raised NK cells as a preventative measure, so it would've dampened my immune system to give my embie the chance to embed.  The Wessex said immune therapy was a waste of time and money and so wouldn't entertain it.  We were hoping that it wouldn't affect us this time.

Sorry for the me post - just needed to 'speak' to someone about it as DH thinks he should ban me from the internet for the rest of the 2ww.

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Nikki  I'm sure that all that is happening is that you have the immune treatment - or lack there of - on your mind. _If_ that was happening, you certainly wouldn't be feeling it happening, I'm sure. I'm now (gently) giving you a swift kick up the botty to shift those negative thoughts! Here are some positives -


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki have you spoken to the clinic about your worries it maybe a good idea to put your mind at rest? 
Tracey good luck with your blood test 
Snic hope you coping ok?
Hi to everyone else? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Witters - I think I certainly need a boot up the   - thanks hunny x

Merse ~ Thought of phoning them, but to be honest as they don't agree that immune therapy works then I can't see them being very sympathetic. 

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Only me again....
I did give the clinic a call - had to speak to them anyway 'cos apparently we get a refund because we'd paid for blastocyst and we decided against it in the end.  Anyway, Chantal came on the phone so I asked her about it.  She was very nice, told me that there are a number of things that can make your body ache, especially viruses and so not to immediately think it's anything to do with my immune system.  Also, she said there are lots of clinics who do not use immune therapy and they still get people pregnant.  I kind of know this, but I also believe there is a place for immune treatment.
Only time will tell and I'm sure you'll all keep me in check each time I wobble  
Thanks for your support this morning
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, glad you were able to talk to Chantal.  This 2WW really is so cruel, I just wish that we could fast forward it.  Do you have anything planned this last week that may keep your mind focussed on something else?


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Witters
Not really, but DH is back at work now so think will get Charlotte out of the house just to give her a break from being indoors/in the garden for the last week.
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great idea!  How is she?  Growing up so fast no doubt


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

She certainly is.....her latest thing is a total addition to Lazytown.  Whenever I say what do you want to do now she brings me the sky remote control and says "go go go!"


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lazytown huh?  That drives me mad!  All that pink for starters   Keilidh likes Peppa Pig, Infact I'm sure she said Peppa before Muma or dada!  Myles likes Backyardigans, his favourite is Tyrone but only as he's orange and that's his favourite colour.

Myles is walking now!  He walks to a toy, picks it up, turns around and brings it back to me.  Instead of the 5 or 6 steps, he takes 25 or 26 now!  He loves the independance and the view!  Keilidh has taken up to 5 steps now too, so she won't be far behind him.  She has always been much more controled, you know, small, steady steps instead of long ones that quickly gather speed and momentum.  I love this stage!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Nikki - I am so sorry you are feeling a bit down and negative today but hopefully the clinic gave you some reasurance.  I have also been full of cold the last 2 days and I am terrified it was my bodies way of rejecting my embies.

I have just had my HCG result back and it is 92, I thought that was quite good for 14 days post EC but the clinic said it was a bit low so not too sure what to think now.  I guess I just need to see what Thursday brings.

I did ask if I could get my Progesterone tested but they said it was not worth it and also that increasing my pessaries would have no effect but I have increased them up to 3 a day so at least I feel I am doing something.

Thanks for all your support I will keep you updated as to what is happening.

By the way the bleeding has also all but stopped today so hopefully that is a good sign.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

You've officially got a  there hun!  Congrats!  I know you most probably don't want congrats right now because it's a scary time for you.  As for your hcg reading, 92 is great - My hcg last time was 69.2 on 14dpc (9dp6dt) so really it would've been 13dpo had my embies not been so slow - hope that makes sense.  How many days is it since egg collection?  I was always told anything around the 100 mark on 14dpo was a good level.  In fact, anything over 25 constitutes a viable pregnancy!  Great news your bleeding is dying down too.

Now I don't want to give you conflicting advice here, but I think it's vital you keep your progesterone levels up so definitely keep up with the extra progesterone.  When you have IVF it's really important to maintain good levels of progesterone as when you have EC the corpus luteum cyst that normally produces progesterone and supports a pregnancy in a natural cycle does not necessarily form.

Are you having your levels checked again in 48 hours?
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki, I am in again on Thurday morning which will be 16dpo as today is 14dpo I guess as it is 14 days post my EC. I so hope they are increasing.  I will keep up the extra pessary as I have plenty and it certainly will not be doing any harm.

Thanks for everything
Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree with Nikki!  Anyway, it's not the number that matters but the doubling factor of your next blood test.  Keep us updated with everything hun!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Tracey
Keeping everything crossed for you - take it easy

Poll


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey keeping everything crossed for you!!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Tracey, keeping everything crossed for you      all the very best.

Hope everyone else is doing well too  

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all was just wondering if anyone knew if The Wessex allow you to buy your drugs elsewhere? I'm gonna need max next time and wanted to look around and see if i could get them any cheaper!
Hope all ok Tracey have sent you a pm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Tracey, I have everything crossed for you too and am sending you lots of positive thoughts.    

just a quick update we have our consultation appt on 10th Sept so finally moving forwrd again, all tests are in and we have been offically signed off for PCT funding, so hopefully we will start next month.  I will be day 25 on our appt, I wonder what the chances of starting on my following day 19.

take care all 

Emma


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ Wishing you tons of luck tomorrow - so hope you get some good news and lovely hcg levels        

Merse ~ I'm sure you'd be able to get your meds from somewhere other than Ferrings - I'm not sure what kind of script Wessex use and whether it'd be accepted anywhere else - would be worth checking with them though.  There's lots of info on this site on where to get meds - good luck.

Emma ~ Brilliant news you have an appointment.  Generally they like you to cycle the month following your day 2/3 bloods, when I asked if I could start the same month they said they don't normally do it.  I told them it would be more convenient for me so would be grateful if they could fit me in.  I had to wait a week after my bloods and phone to see if there were still slots available, which there were, so managed to do the same month.  Good luck!

Trying my best to be positive - am still getting achy joints.  Have had no more cramps so to speak, just a heavy feeling (same as when AF is lurking in the background!) - the only thing that's different is my smell has gone all sensitive and a couple of my fav foods have tasted horrible when DH said they taste the same to him - I think that's the progesterone though.  Oooh this is hard!

Catch up soon
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Nikki will ask them! 
Emma thats good news! 
Tracey got everything crossed for you today 
Hi to all lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Tracey - just pinged on to say I'm thinking of you for today. Fingers crossed for doubling results.

Everyone els waiting - best of luck!

I'll catch you later for a proper post

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Tracey!!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thinking of you today Tracy, all the best of luck, here's to doubling results, lots of positive vibes   

Emma- great news, hope mine follows soon too 

Hi to everyone else... hope you're all well...  

xx
Sofía


----------



## starsailor (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I really hope you don't mind me saying hello - I'm a Wessex girl on the 2WW through IVF too (first time). EC was last Wednesday and got pretty bad OHSS but still went ahead with ET on Friday. The OHSS is dying down now but I've been told that's a bad sign so not feeling very positive about the whole thing I'm afraid.

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and to wish everyone the best of luck


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Starsailor and welcome!  I don't know anything about OHSS i'm afraid as i'm the other extreme!! But we are here to help where we can! Wishing you lots of luck  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Only just got the call and my levels have gone from 92 to............ 288!!!!! I am pregnant  

Can't quite believe it and the bleeding has stopped.

Tracey XXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

AAAaaaarrrgh - fabulous news Tracey. Hurrah hurrah hurrah (no smileys - my pooter keeps seizing up every time I try to use them) Really pleased for you.
NOw take it easy some more

Poll


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR    

         

So happy for you sweetie

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fantastic news Tracey!

Starsailor, I too suffered with OHSS, but it was very severe with me.  I'm glad yours is easing off.  I have heard it can get worse during pregnancy, but that doesn't go for every single case, so try to stay positive!

Just got back fron creepy crawlers and bumped into Debbie with Charlotte!  It was lovely to see them, but didn't get much chance to chat as babe's were going everywhere else


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey congrats!!!!   well done am really pleased for you  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Tracey, Congratulations       I wish you a very happy and healthy pgcy hunni   I was hoping my dream last week was a good omen cos I had dreamt that I had done a pgcy test although I had my period and had a BFP test.... so it must have been about you   really chuffed for you.

Hi Starsailor, welcome and all the best of luck    glad your OHSS is easing off all the very best for your 2ww  

Hope everyone else is doing well whether on 2ww or at other stage..... Hope everyone is having a Happy Friday and have a good weekend... Nothing much going on with me, trying to stay fit, nice and healthy and positive and just waiting to get my new appt letter from Wessex once the PCT funding thing is done - not sure how long I should be waiting so might give them a call soon. Anyway, thinking of you all
xx
Sofía


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all hope everyone ok?
Snic hope everything ok with you i think you would have tested?  
lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Merse - It is your scan this week isn't it?  I hope that all goes well for you.  If it is all OK do you have any idea when you will start again?

Nikki - How are you doing hun, not long to go now hope you are alright and staying positive.

Witter, Sofia and Poll thank you so much for all your thoughts and kind wishes, I hope you have all had a nice weekend.

Starsailor - Hi, how is the 2WW going for you? Hope you are feeling better now and getting over the OHSS, lots of     

Snic - I hope you are OK hun, I know this whole treatment rollercoaster can be very hard sometime, but we are all here for you if you need to talk  

I don't think everything has gone in for me yet and to be honest I don't think it will until I say a heatbeat or 2 on the 14th, I have a feeling the next 2 weeks is going to be harder than the 2WW  

Tracey XXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Guys

Tracey - you could well be right. Just look after yourself and try (Ha Ha!) not to worry!

Snic - sorry to hear that it wasn't to be for you this time. Lots of positives for the next cycle.

Starsailor - hope your 2ww is going as well as they can!

Hi to everyone else - Witters, Sofia, Merse, Nikki

Well I'm back to work tomorrow after my summer hol (teacher) and not looking forward to it unsurprisingly. I'm really really going to miss Daisy - anyone'd think I was being sent away - and I worked fulltime last year too so it's not like I've not been back since she's been born. I sooo wish we could afford me to work part-time but the amount of salary I'd lose just doesn't equate with how much the childminder is if you see what I mean.

Waffling now...

Poll


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ I have to admit once I got my BFP last time I was petrified so know exactly what you're going through.  Have faith though honey - it might sink in around 20 weeks like it did for me    I'm away on 14th until 17th so won't get a chance to see your news - I'll be thinking of you though.

Starsailor ~ Welcome honey - hope your 2ww is going OK - I've had so many lows and highs this 2ww - it's enough to drive you mad!

Poll ~ Hope work goes OK tomorrow  

Snic ~ Good luck for your follow up on 14th honey  

Merse, Witters, Sofia, and any other Wessex ladies I haven't mentioned personally - hope you're all having a good weekend.

Well after being symptom free since last Monday I started getting some AF cramps a couple of days ago, together with more dizzy spells and feeling absolutely shattered - felt all positive again, until about an hour ago when I went to the loo.  When I wiped (sorry for tmi) there was a tiny blood clot (really tiny) and brown discharge, so feel really deflated and had a bit of a    I did have spotting last cycle, but I'm sure it wasn't as much as this - if it gets any worse by the morning I can see myself testing early.

Catch up soon.
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls,
Nikki has the spotting stopped? 
Snic 
Been for my scan this morn the cysts are still very small so going to leave them alone! No sign of any endo so thats good! So starting short protocol next cycle on max stims, am so nervous of no response again as they said theres no where to go from here!!!!
Tracey hope you are keeping well! 
Lol to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Merse

Fab news you'll be starting in the next month and great news that there's no sign of the endo!  I'm sure the cysts won't cause you any problems and got everything crossed that you get a good response with a new protocol.

Sorry in advance for the tmi - still got brownish discharge, not enough to show in my knickers, only when I wipe at the mo, but feel quite 'dry' down below which normally happens when AF is about to arrive.  Got a few AF pains here and there, but nothing major - they've become more sharp rather than cramps.  Decided not to test til Weds as the clinic will only say to test again anyway.

Took DD to her swimming lesson this morning which was a distraction - I'm just about to start my mound of ironing now!

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki do you usually get brown spotting when AF arrives? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Merse

More often than not AF will start with light brown spotting.  I am a little surprised though as I thought the Gestone might have kept AF away.  Suppose I just won't know until it either arrives in full force, or doesn't  

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

The thing is it could go either way, its so hard to interpret the signs? Keep positive thinking of you   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - I am so pleased your scan went well and you are all set to go again, I have got everything crossed for you that you do respond well this time.  When I was going through my stimming at the basingstoke this time I got chatting to a lady that had previously not responded but they were going again on a long protocol and although it took her a while to get there she got to EC and got 4 eggs so she was very pleased.  Wish I was still in touch to find out what has happened to her since.

Nikki - I so hope that this is not af on its way, the spotting you have got sounds very similar to what I had, I don't want to give you false hope but there could still be a chance     

I have got hip pain today and I am so worried it is a sign of something bad going on but I guess I just need to try to stay calm and see what happens.  I am back at work as well today for the first time in 3 weeks so that does not help.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey, that gives me a bit of hope then! 
I'm sure your hip pain is nothing to worry about and you do get odd pains in early pregnancy! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks Tracey

I'm not keeping my hopes raised too high at the mo.  On your hip pain, I've recently read a lot of posts about hip pain in early pregnancy.  It's not just on this board - where I was searching the internet about my aches and pains, I came across a lot of posts on different sites saying the same thing.  Must be everything loosening up ready for bubbs to grow.  I do remember having stitch-type pains and aches in early pregnancy.

Have you been to your doctor yet to tell him you're pregnant or are you waiting for your scan?

Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,  Thanks, I am waiting until my scan just in case, I have just spoken to the clinic though and they said not to worry unless I get bleeding or the pain starts coming in waves so feeling a little bit reasured  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Glad you phoned the clinic for reassurance.  Have you been getting any pregnancy symptoms?  Any nausea yet?  I didn't get any symptoms really - just a growing tum  

Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

I have got terrible indigestion and not enjoying my food at all until tea time.  This lunch time I got a Tuna roll from the canteen and I managed a mouthfall.  The big thing though is the tiredness, which is a nightmare, not sure how I will get through today at work without a mid afternoon nap


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey all sound like good signs to me!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just popping in to say I'm reading up all about your signs ans sympotoms but no real time to post.  You will all realise in a couple of years when yours are toddling around 

Many positive vibes heading to all you you, pre, post and on your 2WW's!!

Nikki, thanks for your reply to my post!  Hubby is feeling better about it all now


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

HI Tracey
I had hip pain early in pgy (won't go into my other aches and pains) and didn't get any sickness symptoms til about 10 wks. The tiredness was a killer though - I used to sleep on the sofa every day after school!

Poll

PS NIkki - fingers crossed - no despairing yet


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, how is everyone today? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Merse,

I am doing OK, and just beginning to get back into the fact that I have to work for a living which is no fun   I so enjoyed being a lady of leisure.  The aches and pains are not to bad today either, infact i think it may be dawning on me that I am actually pregnant.

What are your thoughts today about starting again next month?  Are you beginning to feel positive?

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ Glad the aches and pains have calmed down.  I must admit I do like the idea of not going back to work, but luckily only have to go back for one day this week.

Merse ~ How are you feeling about embarking on tx again?

I tested about half an hour ago and it was a negative for us.  DH has a meeting this evening and won't be back in time for my gestone jab.  Kind of knew anyway it hadn't worked so didn't want to fret all day worrying about the timing of my jab tonight, so did a test.  I know it's accurate as I'm 15dpo now.  Will do a test tomorrow just as it's 'official test day' and need to get this cycle completely out of my system.  Feel OK about it, quite relieved I'm out of limbo land in a strange way.

Thanks for all of your wonderful support over the last couple of months - I'm not going anywhere, just wanted to let you know how grateful I am.

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,  I am so sorry hun, this rollercoaster really is such a total nightmare.  I really hope you get your dreams very soon at least every time you look at your lovely daughter you know that the whole thing can work and be worth all the heartache.

Pleased to hear you are not going anywhere though as you have been such a hugh source of support for me over the last month or so.

Take care

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nikki i'm really sorry nothing else i can say but sending you  
Tracey glad your aches and pains have settled down! 
I'm very scared about going again as terrified of having no response on max stims as was told yesterday theres nowhere to go after that!
Can you give me some advice on what i should be eating drinking etc on the lead up as going straight onto stims?
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

I just tried to eat as healthily as possible with lots of high protein food (eggs and chicken mainly) and lots of water 2/3 litres a day.  This time I had lots of full fat dairy products as well yoghurts, cheese etc, but I can not cope with drinking straight milk so this was instead of drinking the milk that is recommended.  I also started on my 5 Brazil nuts and pressed Pineapple juice when I started stimming and carried that on throughout the 2WW.

Not sure if this all made a difference but all 7 of my eggs were of a good quality so I hope it did help.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm getting started on the water and we both have pineapple juice and brazil nuts everyday! I prob have 1/2 pint of milk a day so will up that when on stims, its prob the protein i need to up! My diet is usually pretty healthy and i've decided to give up drink apart from the odd one when out from now till i start then nothing when start stims! I also have 21 wheatgrass tablets, 3 spirulina, 2 eve primrose, omega 3, vit c, pregacare and q10!!! I should rattle really!!! Oh and i don't eat wheat as its supposed to be bad for endo!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki thinking of you 
And Snic 
Hope everyone else ok? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tested again today and it's definitely a BFN.  Have phoned the clinic and have our follow-up with Sue Ingamells on 25th Sept.  It feels so much better not to have the pressure of being in limbo land and fortunately, this outcome hasn't been as hard as previous BFNs because we've been blessed already.  Looking forward to having a glass of vino tonight, back to work tomorrow (not so good, although just 1 day this week) and then our weekend away in Center Parcs and me trying to remember how to ride a bike again, with Charlotte on the back.  Have to make sure DH doesn't take the video camera as it'll definitely be something for You've Been Framed!

Merse ~ Well done on starting the water already - that was the hardest bit for me, especially since having Charlotte 'cos my bladder has got weaker.  I really struggled to drink loads, but it definitely makes you feel better when you do manage it.  I've got a really good feeling about your next cycle - everything seems so positive this time for you.  

Tracey ~ Hope you're not too tired with being at work and glad the pains have eased off.  Not long now til your scan - 9 days and counting.....

Witters ~ Hope you're OK.

Snic ~ Did you manage to got to the Dorset meet last night?

Hi to all of the other Wessex ladies - hope you're OK.

Catch up soon.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, really sorry   I'm glad that you are feeling ok with it all.  Obviously not the outcome any of us wanted but as you say, sometimes it's nice to have a clear answer


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nikki you are being very strong and i guess that comes from having your little girl! As you say you have already been blessed with her. Enjoy your vino and centre parcs and not being in limbo land (thats the worst). lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki, So sorry hun my thoughts are with you


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Nikki, so sorry, my thoughts are with you   Enjoy time with your lovely little girl, centre parcs, the vino and everything else   take it easy.

Hiya to everyone else, thinking of you all and wishing you all the best of luck   

xx
Sofía


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikki,
So sorry to heear your news, enjoy your time at centreparcs.

Big    to everyone else.

Salsera, any news yet on your appt?

Take care all

Emma


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

So sorry you had your BFN confirmed Nikki.

Enjoy the wine, enjoy Charlotte - and don't fall off the bike!

Take care xxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Nikki
Sorry to hear about the BFN - you take it easy and enjoy your wine and Center Parcs too!

Take care

Poll


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Emma - no news yet for us    - not sure whether to phone them as dunno what they would say..... prob still waiting for the PCT funding or something?

Hope you're all well....
Manic at work...

bbl
xx
Sofía


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, I would call them.  Your answer to your own question tells me that you don't know what's going on but would like to.  Can't blame you for that.  We all must remember that this is about us and our future and so have every right to know what's going on.  If it's got stuck at the back of the queue, then it's your chance to kick it back to the front   Let us know how you get on


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Very true Witters we all forget they are doin us a service whether in NHS or private, so we sometimes need to get a bit pushy!!!  xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi nikki how you doin? Just blew you some bubbles   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Merse ~ Popping in and out during the day to check up on people's news, but haven't had time to post 'cos I'm at work today.  I'm fine thanks hun.  Find it a bit strange that since I tested BFN my brown discharge has completely disappeared, but I'm sure AF will turn up soon as I've stopped all meds now.  Thank for the extra bubbles 

Tracey ~ Love your ticker by the way.  How are you feeling?

Sofia ~ Hope you've made that phone call.

Poll ~ How has school been this week?

Witters ~ You OK hun?

Emma ~ Hope you're OK.

Catch up soon.
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki, on no back at work, what fun, I am still struggling and I have been back 4 days now   I decided today that I would risk adding a ticker I hope I have not jinxed anything but I may as well start enjoying this pregnancy a bit rather than being worried and analysing everything.

Merse - With short protocol do you go straight onto stimming, what day of your cycle does that happen? I guess it must all be going to start for you very soon.

Sofia - Are you going to chase it up? I would if I were you as then at least you will be at the top of the pile.

Hi to everyone else.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki shame about work! Hopefully you'll body will sort itself out when its got rid of all the meds. 
Tracey i think you start on day 3 maybe a couple of days on buserilin to prevent ovulation then straight into stims, it goes along with your natural cycle rather than a drug induced one! Nice ticker!!
lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear Witters, Kinger, Polltc, Trusty.....etc etc
Just thought I would quickly pop in to say a quick hello...and to let you know that Hannah is now a Year old!!! We had a little party for her not many babies there as she needs to start making More friends!!! but she was in her element....although we had family and friends popping in through out the day....she was exhausted by 7pm.....she absolutely loved her Winnie The Pooh walk  and ride......her character is coming out more and more...she is very independent!!! She has to have her next set of jabs tomorrow....not too sure what she will think of that now she is that much older and more aware of what is going on!!!...

Hope you are all okay and all the Wessex babies

Good luck and sticky vibes to all cycling or starting.....heres to the next generation!!

Best wishes
Little, DH and Hannah xxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Sofia,
Chase them, you ned to speak to Jackie who deals with NHS referrals.  I nagged them silly and found they were waiting for things that I could chase and get the process moving.

I have been told that Wessex are very finickity about having absolutely every piece of documentation in place prior to confirming PCT funded appts, so it is definitely worth seeing what they are waiting on and see if you can help get them what they need.

Good luck

Emma


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey do you know if Gillian is around at the mo? Have emailed her but no reply! XXXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I got an E-mail from her yesterday morning  and have spoken to her a few times so I think she is about this week.

Good luck in tracking her down!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Will send it again then!! Thanks xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got hold of Gillian she said she's had some time of sick this week! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse, Pleased you managed to get hold of her.  That might explain why she did take a day to respond to an E-mail I sent to her early in the week, but as it was not urgent I did not worry.

Hope everybody has a lovely weekend, I intend to do very little and hopefully enjoy the nice weather.

Tracey XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got my niece and nephew comming to stay in about half an hour so better go and make some beds up!!! Have a good one xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, how was everyones week end?
Been to collect my prescription for my drugs today as getting them myself and saving over £300!!! 
Got appoint to see my cons next week and start tx the week after I'm so scared!!! 
Hope everyone OK xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse that is fantastic news, wow what a saving, I take it the clinic were fine about you getting it sorted yourself. I guess it must all be feeling very real now your drugs have arrived.

Hi everyone else.  I have been so tired this weekend that I did absolutely nothing I think being back at work and not getting my afternoon nap has just worn me out   Starting to feel very sickly especially around lunch time so struggling to eat anything healthy until the evenings.  I just hope the next 4 days go quickly and I get my scan done so I can hopefully start enjoying this pregnancy.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes they said it was my body and my money and they have done a private prescription which i have collected today and i just send to my chemist who then sends the drugs! Only thing I'm confused about is they said I would be on the max dose of Menopur (I asked to change to this drug too which they said was OK) but it says 375iu and the top is 450iu! But I'm seeing cons next week and I'll find out then!
Tracey all your symptoms sound very promising good luck for Fri xxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Just a very quick hello

Tracey - do you really think that once you've been scanned you'll stop knicker checking!!    I think I was worried and in slight disbelief until the moment that Daisy came out - and then I started a whole new set of worrying!!! (Have you started talking about pregnancy or still on a 'positive result' yet? - that was the big leap for DH and I!!!!)

Take care 

Poll


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Poll,  Certainly not at the pregnancy stage yet, still keep expecting it to be a big mistake and af to arrive at any moment   Maybe if we get to see a heartbeat it will all start seeming a bit more real.  But as you say I know even then the worrying and knicker checking will not stop.


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies, just a quick update, we went to the clinic today for our consultation and they have said we are all good to go, just need to make my day 19 appt on day 1, which we think will be tomorrow.....omg, when it starts it really hits you that this is a real thing happening to me. so fingers crossed for day 1 so that I cn start planning and try to get work organsied so that I dont have to travel too much.

take care all

Emma.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Emma,

Thats fantastic news, you will be in the middle of treatment before you know it   It is great that they are OK for you to start straight away and not have to wait another month.  I remember when all my drugs arrived it really hit me that it was all about to happen, very exciting but also scary.  Keep us all up to date with your progress.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats great news Emma and very exciting!!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning girls,

Emma- excellent news yay...... onwards and upwards.

Merse - yay, on track  

Tracey - enjoy the pgcy  

Witters - you ok? Hope M&K are doing well too  

Thanks to all who have said about getting in touch with the clinic, I plan to do that, just to put my mind at rest if nothing else. I couldn't find my stuff with their no this am though so might have to wait another day.  On another positive note I am off to Florida for my birthday celebrations (it's come as an unexpected but very nice trip - I have family there so only need to get flights, wish me luck).

Right sorry for crap personals but so manic at work, covering a colleague at the mo and busy busy bee.... I try and read every so often and answer in my head, just haven't had the chance to catch up.

Thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best of luck whichever stage of the process you are at    

xx

Sofía


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone just thought I would let you know that after having shoulder pains all night I had a scan this morning to see what was going on and I saw one lovely sac and a little heartbeat fluttering away   Still in shock, had some bloods taken as well so hopefully they will come back fine and then another scan on Monday.

Back later when I have got over the shock

Tracey XXX


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Really happy for you Tracey  

xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ Just posted on the SS thread but wanted to say again how pleased I am that you got to see little bubbs this morning - hope you got a good piccie too.

Emma ~ Great news on starting tx soon.

Merse ~ How are you feeling hun?  Did I read your meds have arrived?  

Sofia ~ What a nice birthday surprise - have a fab time won't you.

Snic ~ How you doing honey? It's your follow-up this week isn't it?  Good luck!

Catch up soon
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, yay on the heartbeat!  Lovely sight isn't it?   Well done!!  Knicker checking never ends by the way!!  I see you have another scan for a weeks time, I hope this week goes smoother on the worry front for you!

Emma, woohoo!  I will pass AF onto you so you can get going!

Sophia, wow!  What a lovely birthday suprise!  Happy birthday!

Nikki, how are you?   Charlotte ok?

Poll, you and Daisy ok?  Back at work now I guess?

We spent the weekend painting IL's house.  They've just had it rendered and so neede to seal it.  You don't realise how much wall space there is!  Being detatched didn't help


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey fab news did they give you a due date?
Nikki no meds yet will prob order them soon!
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I think my due date will be 6th May as they think I was exactly 6 weeks today which is very strange as it is my birthday   DH already worried about how expensive it will get. 

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats nice my mum and sis share the same birthday! xxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG...have my day 19 appointement, 25th September, that's less than 2 weeks away, dont start until 29th, at what point does this seem real?

Im excited today, bouncing around like a mad person and cancelling meetings here there and everywhere, just in case, it feels like we have been going at around 10mph and then suddenyly accelerated to 100mph, its all slightly surreal. 

Emma


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Emma!!!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Emma,

That really is fantastic news no wonder you are excited   For me it seemed real the day I did my first injection which will be with you before you know it.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great news Emma!! 
I'm just off to order my drugs!!
Hope everyone ok? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Emma - brilliant news, really happy for you  

Merse - Did you order the drugs?

Hope everyone is well and having a happy Friday    

Anyway just popping in quickly to let you know I called Wessex this am.... because of hols and work being so manic just haven't had a chance.. Anyway aparently Jackie doesn't work on Fridays but the nice lady took my name and number and said Jackie will call me on Monday so fingers crossed.

Have a lovely w/e everyone....


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi guys,
well my drugs are arriving next Friday, had a call from Ferrings today and the letter with all the details from Wessex, still all feels a bit weird.  I am feeling really positive now and just want to get on with it.

Hope everyoone else is OK.

have a great weekend

Emma


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey did you have your scan today? 
My drugs arrived sat morn!!!! 
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Merse - Getting the drugs always make it seem so much more real   

My scan this morning went really well and my little bean is 8.3mm which is spot on for my dates which is brilliant.  It was lovely as dh was not with me for my scan last week so it was nice for us both to see the little heart beat although it did play hard to get to start off with and did not want to shows its face so there was a few minutes of panic but all OK in the end.  Just seems so scary that I am now on my own, although the clinic did make a point in saying that if I am worried at all in the next 6 weeks they will see me so that was really nice.  I have a doctors appointment this afternoon so that will make it all even more official.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats really good news then! Did you go to basing or the Wessex? Good luck with docs appoint!
Lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - I went to the Basing and for once Mr OSullivan seemed quite positive about things, which surprised me also as I have decided to come under the care of the maternity unit in Basingstoke he will be in charge of my prenatal care which I had not realised and is actually quite nice, although hopefully I will never actually have to see him as Gillian says it will be one of his team and only him if I have a problem.

Tracey


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well lets hope you don't have to see him then!!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Got a call back from Jackie at the clinic....... She hasn't received the PCT form    wtf.... she was lovely though and said if I could get GP to fax it across together with bloods they tend not to keep people waiting.....anything I can just give her a call....which is nice as she hasn't even met me yet.

Called and spoke to my GPs sec and she said he'd been chasing and stuff and she'd left him an email to say that stuff was back from the other consultant which he was waiting for from St Mary's....I wasn't aware he was waiting for anything from him... Unless he's been trying to get my full blood test results without me having to pay £10 each to have them printed out.....it might be that (I hope)....anyway at least I've had a chance to chase so that they can all get their butts into gear... Typical though isn't it... right hand not knowing what left hand is doing......  I was on the case though, the intermediary between 3 places....   so hopefully getting closer to getting a 1st date to go into Wessex soon..... now just hope it's not for when I am away for my birthday   

Ok rant over.......  

Tracey - glad to hear all is well with you and bean  

Merse - woohooo on the meds  

Emma - you too, excellent news on the meds and onwards and upwards now with your appts and treatment  

Hi to everyone else.... hope you're all ok...

Right work's still manic....
bbl


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Salsera,
Spooky, exactly what happened to me, took ages to get everything in to Wessex, the system is not exactly "joined up" if you will excuse naff management speak, nothing automatically gets sent from one dept to another within NHS, so if anything is required it has to be requested.

I bypassed as much as I could by getting St Mary's to fax me all the results I needed which I then faxed to my GP and to Jackie at Wessex.  when you speak to your GP make sure that when they send the eligibility form through they include ALL test results, HIV, Hep B & C, Chlymidia, rubella and your latest FSH which must be less than 6 months old.  I now have a file with every test result at home, just in case 

Also its worth keeping in touch with Jackie and letting her know you dont mind a split consultaion appt, your DH sperm analysis can be done at a different time and may mean you get an earlier consultation as this is what we did, we got the go ahead at my consultation as we knew we needed ICSI, DH is doing Sperm analysis appt today.
Good luck, you will get there I promise, just keep on nagging.

Take care

Emma


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Salsera I had split appointments! It was fine just meant going down on 2 separate days!
Got my cons appoint Thurs then hopefully start next week when AF arrives!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, good luck Sofia!  It's really frustrating when things drag but atleast now you know and you know what you are chasing.  Keep it up!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - hope your appointment goes well for you today     

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is doing ok.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Appoint went as well as can be expected he can't give us any reassurance as he just doesn't know if my ovaries will respond. But he said we are giving it our best shot with short protocol and max drugs so thats all we can do!!
But we have now got to pay for screening as our last lot run out mid cycle so its another £230 which doesn't help its all sooo expensive! Hope you doin ok?
Also hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse, Any chance your GP will do them for you? I know I went to my GP and got all of dh and mine done before I started my first treatment and the Wessex were fine with that.  I really hope that this time works for you, at least as you are having short protocol you don't have long to wait before you know what is happening


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Merse - if these are the full blood screening tests ,any chance you can go to the GUM clinic near you and get them done? that's how I had miine & dh's done and you might have to pay £10 to have them printed off but at least a lot cheaper.. or like Tracey said perhaps GP would do them?

I'm still  having a total mare here trying to get things done... My GP is having a lot of trouble trying to get the info from the consultant at St Mary's in order to complete the PCT form and send it to Jackie at Wessex    and then there's the full screening results I need to try and get cos they were not forwarded to my GP at all.. His idea is that perhaps we could do them all again.... sod that....
Anyway I have written a letter to consultant at St Mary's to see if I can have copies of all my results and stuff so I have them for my records, we shall see how that goes  

Emma- so they were willing to fax you all your stuff from St Mary's? that would be handy if they would do the same for me... fingers crossed...It's all such a nightmare.... when I had a look, the appt we had with the consultant at St Mary's was back on 23rd May......    all our bloods were done for end of July and here we are at mid Sept   give me strength...... good job I've got a little nice week coming up to relax, enjoy and get some sunshine eh? enough to drive you nuts....

Work's still been manic too..

Hope everyone is well....
xx

Sofía


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think its a time thing now as I start next week I don't think they would be back in time if I went to my GP etc!! 
Sofia its seems a bit of a nightmare your having perhaps asking them to fax things would be better but best of luck 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse, thats true, I do remember though that before I got my GP to agree to do it, it was cheaper getting them done through the Wessex than the Basingstoke although probably not by a lot.  It seems silly to be worried about such a small cost when you consider the cost of the whole treatment but any little saving does make a difference.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I know but its all money!! If we'd have known before today we could have got them done elsewhere but just haven't got time now! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Grrr, I'm feeling all your frustrations.  Why does it always seem as if you are the first ever people to do this?  You would think that with the number of treatments that go on every week, the medical teams would have an idea of how to get the preperation done quickly and efficiently. 

I say get the phone numbers of the consultant's / GP's secretary's and phone them - every other day if necesary.  Time passes quickly.  You've done everything you can (get the testing done) efficiently and at this rate, by the time the results get to the correct people, they will be out of date!  As long as you are pleasent, enquire for an update, ask if you can do anything your end to help, I find that most people are actually helpful back.  Calling regulary will mean they will expect it almost and want to move things forward for their own sake in the end   

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Witters - thanks hun, it is very frustrating all round   - by this time I actually have been given the generic email addy as well for my GP, I am constantly calling him already - dunno how many calls I've made to him in the last few months but I was laughing saying that the secs there must think I'm having an affair with him or somethng hahaha.....   And he called me again last night cos he's really confused as to where we are and what we need or are waiting for...he's confused    You gotta laugh sometimes but others it's just so frustrating  
Hopefully we will all get there somehow...  How are your beautiful babies? I saw the lovely clip of their hugs so so cute   they're growing so rapidly.

Merse -    hun, hope you get what you need sorted without too much expense  

Tracey - how are you and little bean doing? is it sinking in that it's real yet?

How is everyone else? Hope everyone's got chilling plans for the weekend.....

bbl
xx
Sofía


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It sounds like your GP is great, just wish the others are for you.

Babe's are great ta!  I didn't mention here, but if anyone wants to see two babies cuddling before their dinner, click the link to my blog in my siggy and look for I think it was 19th Sept - clips


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Had bloods done! DH nearly fainted having his done bless him!!! 
Hope everyone OK? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - pleased you got them sorted one less thing for you to worry about.  It sounds like it is a good thing that your DH only has to cope with one needle during treatment   what are they like.  At least with my DH as he had to go through 2 sperm aspirations he had his share of pain too, although he seemed to quite enjoy the sedation


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know they'd never cope with what we've had to go through!!! He doesn't seem to mind injecting me though!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Bless them eh.....  

Merse - glad it's done and out of the way now  

bb
xx
Sofía


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls hows everyone today? Its gone very quiet on here lately
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

hi Merse, you are right it is a bit quiet.  all hunkydory over her in little old Stubbington, we have our day 19 appt tomorrow, which I am looking forward to and dreading at the same time as dont really know what to expect

I have also just thought of another good omen, well its a coincidence really.  I was bought up in Old Basing, so how weird, that the clinic we choose for IVF has a satellite in Basing, we had no idea and I am now convincing myslef that its a good thing even though I will never go to the Basing clinic......am I mad?

Hope everyone else is OK and full of positive vibes too, I shall send you all lots of      

Take care

Emma


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats not mad I keep seeing one bloody magpie not 2 or 3 and keep thinking thats a bad sign, but last time i kept seeing more than one and the cycle was abandoned!!!! I wouldn't mind but I'm not superstitious usually but I'm so bloody worried about no response I'm looking at anything for signs!!! 
I've lived in basingstoke all my life what school did you go to? xxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

If you say hello to the Magpie, it takes away the bad luck as then he has a friend, well that's my excuse for always saying hello to lone magpies and im sticking with it 

Basing Junior, then Harriet Costello and the QMC, how about you?

E


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My DH reckons you have to say "hello Mr Magpie hows your lady wife!!" I remember on my way to my scan seeing one and being terrified.

Anyway I am feeling pants today I have had a cough for over a week and went to my GP last week and just got told to go away and rest, but went back this morning and it is now a full blown chest infection and my asthma has flared up so feel really bad.  The worst thing is everytime I cough I am frightened of hurting my little bean, the doctor has tried to assure me that all will me fine but it does not stop me worrying.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Tracey,
just take it easy and look after yourself and try try try not to worry, difficult I know but remember positive vibes are much lovely healthy vibes   take care of yourslf and bean

E


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

My DH says hello Mr magpie hows your wife and children!!! Slightly madder than me thinking its going to influence my IVF!!! I went to St Johns, Cranbourne then Portsmouth College of Art Design and FE.
Tracey your bean is quite safe in there my sis had a car crash at 7wks that left her with leg injuries and a written off car but she has a gorgeous one year old now!! So just rest and try to stop worrying!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

I had friends at cranbourne, did you know Katy Parks?

E


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Doesn't ring any bells how old would she be now? xxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

37, how about Karen Graves?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No doesn't ring any bells will ask DH as he went there too! xxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Im trying to remember some of the boys names too, there were a couple of Adrian's who lived in Overton I think, I reckon we must know some of the same peolpe somewhere, Basingstoke got quite "small" at times!!!

When will you get your bloods back?

E


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

This week sometime! Just waiting for AF to arrive to start treatment so maybe starting before results back! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls still no AF for me yet!!! Hope everyone is ok?
Tracey hows the cough?
Has anyone on here ever taken whey protein when stimming
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its sooooooo quiet on here hope your gonna come back for my cycle or I'll go slowly mad!!!!
Well my AF has sort of arrived had spotting yesterday eve hoping it will arrive properly today! Am very anxious about everything and not sleeping properly! I have acupuncture later so hopefully she can sort me out!!! 
Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Merse, sorry for making you feel lonely  I hope that AF arrives full force today for you! What are you anxious about? The lack of response? Remind me, what have they changed with your meds this time around? I'm sure they will monitor you well and alter things along the way this time so that you will get a better outcome. Fingers crossed for you and many positive, follie producing vibes!!!

[fly]                        [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]                        [/fly]


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Witters yes hope AF sorts herself out today!! And yes am anxious about getting a response! This time I am doing short protocol with Menopur instead of long and Puregon! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ahh, that's right.  Only a few more weeks and you'll be on your 2WW I'm sure!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse, What brilliant news that af is on her way.  I am sorry I have not been around but been feeling pretty poorly but don't worry I will be here to support you all the way and make sure you do not get lonely.

Will this be your first accupuncture appointment? I have heard so many good things about the benefits of it during treatment so lets hope with that and the change in protocol you get a good response this time.  Will you start stimming on day 1? and if so when will your first scan be.  I really do have everything crossed for you and remember we are all here to support you in any way we can.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks girls! 
Have called Gillian this morn she said we need to wait till AF arrives in full force which it hasn't yet then take Bruserilin on day 2 and Menopur from day 4! Was hoping the witch wouldn't play up this month but you can guarantee when you want her to behave she won't!! Just hope it doesn't mess things up!
This will be my second acupuncture session had the first one last week am hoping it will help
Hope you'll be feeling better soon Tracey  
Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I've heard great things from accupuncture too.  Hopefully you can start the buserilin on Saturday and menopur on Monday!!  When will you have your first follie scan?  I hope so much that things work for you   You still have a frostie right?  My two are snowbabies


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

HI everyone,

Sorry for being away for ages and ages...no excuses really but struggling with fitting in 15 hours work and doing all the house chores.    

Anyway, since I last signed on to fertility friend I seem to have missed loads of pages so have tried to catch up from page 9.

First congratulations to Veitchy....fab news!! Your little bean is extremely safe so don't worry about the coughing but I know what you mean and how anxious you must be feeling. Hope you feel better soon. There are a lot of colds,coughs and viruses going round so just make sure you rest up! x

And....good luck to everyone starting or going through there treatment. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Not really much to update everyone but I am going on holiday on the 7th to Spain! Oh yes and with Charlotte and the Hubby.! Why oh Why do I do it!  Luckily camping is out!! For the next couple of years anyway. My mum and dad are celebrating 40years of marriage and have arranged for us and my brothers family to share a villa with them in La Manga. I'm really looking forward to it and it will be interesting to see if travelling and being abroad is easier now that Charlotte is 1. I'm sure it is. Although she's full of cold at the moment so I need that to shift before we fly.

Anyway, I won't waffle on too much. Off to Yoga tonight.  Does anyone else do yoga? I took it up just before our 2nd attempt of IVF and I have to say it chilled me out and I suppose in my head I think it helped with my treatment.  Now I just do it as I sleep so well afterwards. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  (probably what this post is doing to most of you   )

Anyway, take care and I will be signed on more now! Promise
Love
Kinger
xxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry for being MIA as well and Merse for not being around to help make you less lonely... I have been manically busy at work getting everything finished so I can go off on my hols.

Finally some good luck on chasing GPs, consultants etc.... My GP who is lovely btw, managed to speak to someone at the GUM clinic and thanks to that I have today managed to get the letters showing all our results without paying a penny!! woohoo and as I was hoping... All the chasing in the world in the last couple of weeks so that is one good result. The other not so good, Jackie received finally the elegibility form and some test results, however there is information missing      so I have written and email and will follow up with yet another phone call tomorrow to my surgery. I am hoping it all gets sorted whilst I am away on hols celebrating my bthday next week and then hopefully I might have a nice surprise when I get bakc in the form of an appt.... We shall see...

Anyway sorry, this is a flying visit, mostly to update where I am.... 
Sorry for no proper personals but I hope that you are all well... Have a good w/e and speak to you all soon....

Take care,

Merse - I really hope AF arrives full force so you can move onto the next stage.

xxx
Sofía


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi everyone my AF is still messing around its a bit heavier but not the usual I've also got AF pains still which I only get on day one and I think I have a migraine it's been going on for a few days over my left eye and I feel totally washed out, just want to go to bed and forget about everything but got to go to work! 
Anyway off to the clinic later to have a lesson about Menopur so will have a chat about AF then!
Hope everyone much better than me! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, we are getting closer then   the niggly bits are always the worse.  You are lucky to have such a good GP, I'm sure he will continue to work alongside you and you will no doubt get a great Birthday suprise in form of an appointment.  Let the fun begin!!

Sounds like you are very bust getting everything organised so you can get away.  You will certainly deserve that holiday!

Merse, how are things?  Has the (in your case right now) Lovely Red Lady arrived yet?  I hope so - just seen your post.  Glad you are going in, maybe they can help distinguish if it is day 1 or not.  I'm sure she knows when we need her to behave herself!  I hope you feel better...

We have Myles and Keilidh's eye testing today.  That means a lovely 3+ hour appointment at the hospital.  They need a sight test, drops to dialate, wait for them to take effect and then a proper eye health check by the specialist.  It was fine when they were about 6 months old, I'm sure it will be slightly different today though as active toddlers with minds of their own!  DH was planning on coming to help, but the 'kids at work' are playing up, so he needs to sort them out.  He was so frustrated last night.  Still, I have managed to persuade Nanny (not that it needed much  ) so atleast I have some help to keep them occupied through the long waits.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Kinger - Thank you so much I still can not really believe that it is happening, hopefully it will start to sink in soon.  Spain sounds as if it will be great fun and a Villa will certainly be nicer than camping! Hope you have a great time and Charlotte copes well with the travelling.

Witters - I hope Myles and Keilidhs eye testing goes ok today and you manage to keep them occupied.

Merse - I hope the Menopur lesson goes well and you get some advice as to what is happening with your af.  I really do not understand how it always knows when you are about to start treatment and then plays up  

Sofia - Sounds as if you getting there, finally.  Hope you have a good holiday and birthday next week and everythiong is sorted by the time you get back.

Well my chest infection seems to be getting better but I have been feeling a bit negative and moody about things, I think my main problem is that as I am not suffering from morning sickness I am worried something is wrong   Anyway to help ease my mind the clinic has agreed to do a scan on Monday morning so hopefully seeing my little bean again will cheer me up, I must say I thought I would be a bit scared but actually feel excited now the scan has been confirmed.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Tracey XXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Tracey
I didn't start feeling nauseous until about 10 wks and even then I wasn't sick - only felt sick and then with eating it disappeared. DOn't worry about no sickness.

Hi ho to everyone else - off sick and feeling rough today - so just reading mostly

Merse - hope you get some advice re AF - it's annoying not to know 'when' the actual start is when you feel like you've been there on and off for ages

POll


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Poll I know I am being crazy and I should be thankful I am not being ill. Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell and hope you are feeling better very soon.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I feel stupid.  We had M&K's eye clinic today, only I was a little early.  I thought we were about 30 minutes early, but instead we were 2 months, 30 minutes early!      How stupid did I feel?  Now times that by 20!  Instead we went to the farm to drop off a new rug and see Woody and the other animals.  There are 11 piglets down there and they put on quite a show for us.  We came away and all of a sudden, the darted under the electric fencing and went running off!!  And here's me thinking I had two naughty children, I really feel for Mummy Pig with 11!!  They were gorgeous and Keilidh and Myles adored them.  They got close enough to touch.  I only had my phone on me to take pictures but they didn't come out too well otherwise I would post some.  I will pull them on the PC later and see what they are like.  I think every one of those piglets were called Peppa according to Keilidh  

Tracey, glad yo have another scan booked, I'm sure that will ease your mind.  I had very bad morning sickness only it was all day and all pregnancy, so I think you're very lucky not to have it   Being under the weather doesn't help you, but I'm sure bean is just fine and almost enjoying the trampolening effect of your coughing   Bean is very well protected in there, so there's no need to worry on that front.

Poll, great to hear from you!  My, how Daisy has grown up!

Debbie, hey!  It's lovely to see you and Charlotte at Creepy Crawlers, just sorry that we don't get to chat much.  Enjoy Spain, I'm glad for you that it's not camping again!  I still don't know how you did that!


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Sofia,
Hopfully you will get evrything sorted very soon, I found as soon as Wessex had everything they needed the whole process proceeded very very quickly.  I took my first provera tablet this morning and I start injecting on Monday!!!

When you actually get there the wessex people are absolutely lovely, altough strangely I have never actually met Jackie, we see Chantal who is a bit of a star, really good at explaining everything and putting you at your ease.

Hope everyone is OK and Merse that all has now arrived in order  

E


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

AF is still stopping and starting have phoned The Wessex today and they want to scan me to see whats happening so got to wait till Monday!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Going for a scan today at 3.15 to see whats going on with AF!!
Tracey glad all went well with your scan!! 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning everyone,  

Well I had a scan this morning and my little bean is 22mm and looking like a proper little baby which was such a surprise.  They tried to get it to move but it was sleeping and did not want to be disturbed but all looks good.

Merse - I hope the scan goes OK and you get some answers.  I have just remembered that when I was downregging on my last treatment my af played me up for about 6/7 days when there was just spotting but not proper flow.  I even had a blood test to see what was going on and had a scan booked but af turned up the day of the scan so did not need the scan.  I know it is a slightly different situation but I was spotting for nearly a week for no real reason before af finally arrived.  Let us know how it goes.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Had scan all OK to start so started bruserilin today and Menopur Weds!!
They aren't sure why AF was messing around but it hasn't caused any problems!! So excited but scared!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - What fantastic news you must be so pleased that you have finally started.  Will you have your first scan on Monday? I really hope the different drugs and short protocol make the difference this time.  I will be thinking of you and have got everything crossed for you      

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey thanks and yes first scan Mon!! Am terrified already thinking of that day!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just had my first dose of Menopur!! A lot of faffing around and 3 injections later we are on the road!!!  
Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - congratulations on having got your first Menopur injection done, but poor you with 3 injections.  

Well after getting stress out that I have not had any really symptons other than tiredness the nausea has set in with avengenance   Up till now I have been able to eat something and the nausea has gone away but I have been feeling very sickly since yesterday morning and nothing seems to help, even had a few dry wretches yesterday (sorry TMI). Serves me right for wishing for symptons I guess.

Anyway I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sickness is a very good sign though so try and think of it that way!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  I had a private scan this morning and everything is looking good so very happy.

Merse - I will be thinking about you on Monday morning I hope you have some lovely follicles growing nicely.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey where did you have that done?? Glad all is well!
Can I ask did you have any symptoms when stimming?
Hi to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I had my scan done in Reading at a place called future babies it was so nice and so much nicer than at the clinic as there was a big LCD screen, also good to have my first external scan.  From what I remember about stimming I did  not have any real symptons until a couple of days before EC.  On my 1st cycle when I had tons of follicles I did feel very bloated and have lots of twinges but 2nd time round felt absolutely fine which really freaked me out at the time.  Good luck again for tomorrow.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

That sounds like a nice place!
Thanks for answering that I've been worried as only had a few twinges in the first few days then not alot apart from now really watery CM
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh yes I did have a lot of cm but can not remember when that was from or how watery it was.  At least it is  not long until your scan in the morning and you will then know exactly what is going on.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I will!!! xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Merse
Thinking of you for tomorrow. Hope all is well.
I can't remember any of my symptoms when on the Menopur - I just remember analysing all of them!!

Poll


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Poll yes we analyse everything!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls
just to let you know I have responded I have 4 on my left and 2 on my right including an endometrioma which may affect those 2 its exactly the same as my first cycle including the endometrioma and I got 7 eggs from 6 follies so keeping fingers crossed!!
Back on Wed to check they are growing! The cons said it was worth continuing but to see how things were on wed!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse,  that sounds really positive, I hope they keep growing and your scan on Wednesday shows everything is on track.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Tracey  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, well done Merse!  Sounds really great so far 

I had loads of symptoms whilst on menopur but then, I responded too well.  Any fertile signs such as watery / ewcm are great.  I hope the shots aren't too bad


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Witters thanx! Don't seem to be getting much CM at all   just something else to worry about! Hope it starts soon am on day 7 today I know I stimmed for 13 days the first time! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Perhaps no cm just yet, but your scan shows follies, so no need to worry   Anyway, it is usually closer to 'ovulation' or egg maturity that cm comes as it's your body's way of telling you it is ready to have intercourse.  Generally, they say 3-5 days at most before egg release to conceive, so you are still early in that respect.  Try not to worry, that will only hinder things.  I know as much as any of us here that that is far easier said than done though 

As another side note, I personally reacted very differently.  With clomid, I had zero cm, menopur, I had some, but with HRT for my FET, I had oodles and oodles and technically didn't even produce any follies or eggs that cycle!  What will be will be, and hopefully the end result will be a baby, so who cares what happens during the process to get there


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Witters


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls had day 8 scan today think theres 7 follies but one tiddler at 8mm rest between 11,13,14 and 16 womb lining 5 so bit of a range but better than nothing!!! So we will carry on till Fri and next scan to see if they will continue with treatment!!
Hope everyone ok? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Another positive step forward Merse   Well done!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse what fantastic news you must be so happy, congratulations.  Lets hope things continue going well at your scan on Friday.  Surely as you actually have 7 follies they will continue on with your treatment.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Good news Merse    Good luck  

As for me.... back.... @ work since yesterday...... terribly jet lagged   feel so out of it........ never mind.... aparently it takes a day per hour's difference with the country you've just travelled from so it will take me 5 days before I get back to normal  
Jacky at Wessex has been lovely and has been chasing my gp's sec whilst I was away.... We're nearly there now.... just needed to get my fsh & lh results (which gp's sec said she did yesterday) and I need to be re-tested for rubella - have appt on Fri 8am   so looks like we're getting there...

Emma - what are you up to in the process at the mo?

Tracey - hope all is well, still getting m/s?  My cousin (I visited in Miami) is well, very early days for her, just about 5wks or so, she was getting some cramping, a bit of nausea when taking her folic acid etc apart from that nothing... I rubbed her belly in the hope of some babydust rubbing off on me  

Witters - hiya, hope you and your lovely twins are well  

hope everyone is well... sorry so shattered... jet -lag is not a nice feeling at all, feel like a zombie and like I'm drugged and could just shut my eyes and go to sleep...It's so hard to keep eyes open...

anyway thinking of you all,
xxx

Sofía


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks girls! 
Tracey yes hopefully they will carry on I think its more to do with the sizes, hopefully get most of them to a good size! Can u remember what sizes yours were? Also I'm a bit concerned about my lining (they didn't seem to be!) think it should be thicker??
Sofia hope your feeling better soon jet lag makes you feel like death (it does me!!)
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse, on my day 8 scan my follicles were about 14mm I seem to remember, so yours are around the same, and I think my lining was about 7mm by the time I came to EC I do not remember them measuring it before my day 10 scan.  I am sure your lining has time to thicken up yet.

Sofia - Hope your jet leg wears off soon.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Tracey I've got acupuncture tom so will get her to concentrate on my Lining but I think I've got atleast till next week for it to thicken if all goes to plan!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all, welcome back Sofia.

All moving on for me, I have my day 4 blood test on Friday, so fingers crossed D/R has worked and I can start stimming.

I went for my first accupuncture on Tues, which was fine and miracle of miracles I slept like a log last night, so am really pleased and will go back every Tues during treatment.

So far apart from a little bit of insomnia no real side effects, put on a little weight, but hoping that is water retention, im feeling all warm and positive     

Merse, we will all be keeping everything crossed for you, keep positive.

Emma


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse,  Hope your scan this morning goes well and your lining and follies are coming along nicely.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Merse!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks girls not great news lining still 5 and follies all different sizes so they are not sure what to do with me back for scan Mon.


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

hi guys, well had my blood test today and i am offically supressed, start stimming on Tuesday and then scan the following wed and friday....its all happening

Merse sending you lots of     did you got to Basing  or Southampton today?

E


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Basing but they were talking to the cons in Southampton!
Good luck with your cycle!! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Merse, you must be so frustrated   I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't recieve good news.  I wonder if thre is anything you can do to increase your lining?  I know you said your follies were all sizes, but did you see some growth?  I sure hope that you see some better progress over the weekend.  Remember, plenty of positive thinking and thick lining and lots of big follie visualisations 

Emsy, that's great news!  Good luck with your stimming!  What meds are you on?


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,
ive been on Burselin and i am stimming on 400ml of Puregon, not looking forward to 2 jabs a day and paryaing I have no side effects as have been fine so far.

I had a catheter test this morning as well which was a bit yucky but quite glad I had it done as now i know what to expect later on.

  to all

Emma


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Witters they are all growing just they are between 18 and 12! And the lining hasn't grown since Wed! xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse, I hope your scan this morning brings you better news, thinking of you and dh     

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Not good news lining still not grown! They are going ahead with EC on wed but not hopefull!  xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Merse, the collection is the most important part.  If your lining is still not great at time of transfer, you could consider freezing thm and have an FET?  My two were snowbabies and I was so much more relaxed as FET cycles are far, far easier (medicated ones atleast).  Good luck and even out, follies, even out!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse,  I am so sorry that your lining is still not playing but at least they have decided to go for EC and if you get some good strong embies you never know what will happen.  I hope your trigger goes well later and you get some lovely eggs on Wednesday.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, how are you feeling?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would consider freezing but they said today that they aren't sure if there are any if they are any good if they fertilize etc etc not very positive really!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - Well Mr O'Sullivan is not the most positive man is he, even after my 7 week scan he was still not being that positive.  But I guess you will only found out on Wednesday and THursday how things are looking.

Witters - Morning, I am starting to feel much more human which is good and this weekend for the first time since my BFP got out and about and felt normal, although feeling very tired for it today so may regret it especially as off to see the in laws in Newcastle this weekend.  Just waiting for my date for my Nucal scan which hopefully will be in the next week or so.  I hope you and the twins are all OK.

Emma - Please to hear everything is going well for you when is your first scan?

Hope everyone else is ok.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What did he say on your 7 week scan? Glad you are feeling better xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - Basically that there is a heart beat which is good but it is still very early to start being too positive, I was really taken back but then Gillian took me aside and said he was never positive and things were looking really good and no need to worry. I do not think he has ever said anything positive even when I had my last scan before EC just something along the lines of well I hope it goes OK, not anything looking really good like should get lots of eggies or anything!

Anyway I have seen so many stories were there where only a couple of follies but they managed to collect quite a few eggs and also 1 embie going on to give a BFP that it really does seem to be down to a certain degree of luck.  At least you know the Wessex are great and they will do everything they can to get you as many embies as they can.  I am still amazed they managed to get 5 embies with my 7 eggies with DH's very poor swimmers, I think even the embryologist was surprised.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sometimes I find it hard to get a straight answer from both of them!! He struggled to find my lining this morn so DH asked why it wasn't as prominent as Fri and we just got a don't know!! So I asked Gillian and she said well it can't go anywhere so work that out cause I can't!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

With my case, they were very negative.  My embies were all of only a 'fair' quality with lots of fragmentation.  They said had I not have had to cancel transfer due to my OHSS, they would never freeze such embryo's, just discard them.  Every step along the way, they kept saying 'don't get your hopes up'.  All three of them went against all odds and survived the thaw.  'Don't get your hopes up that they will implant' The went against all odds and both implanted!  Although IVF is technically a science, it also has nature mixed in as a bit of spice   Try to remain positive and encourage your eggs, into embies and embies into babies.  Even when the professionals say there is almost no hope, you can be suprised  

Tracey, almost through your first trimester   You should start to feel better in your second   Glad you are starting to feel that way and good luck with your scan!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll try not to give up all hope!! Do you think I should mention to the clinic about AF pains I've had yesterday and today? xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse, if nothing else to put your mind at rest you could mention them to the clinic, they probably do not mean anything but at least the clinic should be able to give you some reasurances.
Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I always think that if I wonder whether to ask something, I should.  I would think that's a good sign as it means some activity going on!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have spoken to Gillian she said its not period pains its pelvic pains to do with enlarged ovaries so that put my mind at rest! xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

As I said, a very positive sign   Glad you asked!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

So pleased that she has put your mind at rest and it looks like a very positive sign.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Am pleased I asked and at least have stopped crying now got to go to work soon!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Merse hun this must be so hard for you, but as Witters said try to stay positive and will your little eggs and liing on and keep up the brazil nuts, pineapple juice and milk.  Take care.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm doing all those things but have been all along so not holding out much hope but will carry on! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,
Merse try to stay positive, they have got you this far sending you lots of     

Tracey, my first scan is on 24th with hopefully EC the following week if all goes to plan, getting close now

E


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm trying Em! Hope your doin ok? xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - Good luck with your EC tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you and you get some nice eggs.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Tracey xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wishing you all the best Merse!  Looking forward to a post with some great news   Many positive vibes and come on follies!  Give us some eggs!  Spermies, do your job!  Lining, thicken up!  Embies, grow and divide then stick!!!!

TThinking of you!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just to let you know there were no eggs, on the right it was all endometriomas and on the left all empty! They did IUI just in case there was one floating around but think my tubes are blocked and a lining of 5mm and prob no egg seems a waste of time really!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Merse, I had hoped and prayed things would work out for you, words really are not enough but I am so sorry that you have had to go through this. You know where I am if you need to talk, we are all here for you if you need us.

Take care.

Tracey XXXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Tracey x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Merse   I am so sorry to hear that you went through all that for what feels like nothing   Blasted endo!  Have you thought about what, if anything you would like to do next?  A laparoscopy maybe?  So sorry, but as tracey said, we are here if you need us either on the thread or via pm


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Witters not sure yet will see what they say in my follow up appointment! xx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

First of all a massive   to Merse. I know how very disappointed you must be feeling. I know it's easy for us to say that but most of us have had a lot of heart ache on this journey. 

I had a hard time with my first treatment - almost gave up and then after I came back from holiday I decided to give it another go and got lucky.  I felt really cheated first time round but am so glad I decided to give it another go. 
(my history was originally Male factor and then they told me my eggs were of really poor quality)

Have you been given a date for your follow up appointment yet?
If you want to rant or rave or just want to sound off this is the place for it. x


- not a lot to report from my side. We got back from Spain on Tuesday and I'm not too sure whether it's because Charlotte is now 1 but the travelling and the holiday was less traumatic that it was when she was 6months! And the holiday was very enjoyable (unlike camping!!!).  We had 3 terrible days weather wise but you can't always get it your own way.

Anyway, hope everyone else is well.
Witters did you go to Wobbley Walkers today? I was going to go but at the last minute Nan and Grandad wanted to spend some time with C has they haven't seen her for 10 days so I got the afternoon off! Although I didn't actually get any 'me' time as I unpacked, cut the grass and did the house work. But at least those jobs are now done!

Speak to you all soon
Kinger
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Kinger thanx and no date for follow up yet I was told yesterday I would get a phone call from basingstoke today but nothing, but I was told that after my ERPC as well and I ended up contacting them! Oh and after my abandoned cycle I ended up ringing as heard nothing, its not nice really to be forgotton when you are vulnerable but I suppose its nothing to them!
Glad you had a good hols xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Merse
So sorry to read your news. Words aren't enough but my best thoughts are with you.
Look after yourselves

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debbie, glad you had a lovely time away!  I too found that it is less traumatic now they are older.  They fit in with our routines more where necesary.  Yes, I did go to wobbly walkers, it was fairly quiet there today, as it has been the past couple of weeks.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Poll xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just thought I'd update you I had a call from the clinic yesterday to see how I was and to tell me they are all having a meeting about me to see if there is a way forward with any more TX and the state of my Endo! So I'll keep you posted when I know more! xxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Merse, so sorry to hear your news sending you lots of    and praying that there is still a solution for you, stay positive .

Emma


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Emma   xxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear the bad news Merse - thinking of you       I hope that they find a way forward for you soon hun


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Salsera xxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Salsera,
any news from you?
E.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Emma , none I'm afraid - last Friday (before I went to the UK Salsa Congress) I had MMR jab and sent the paperwork to Jacky, I had hoped to hear last week but haven't had anything so was going to chase again today - do you think it's a good idea? It was supposed to be the last thing they were waiting for the Rubella part. I would have thought therefore I might have heard something by now - of course there is always the postal strikes thing so dunno if a letter's been sent in the post but not yet arrived. I might email Jacky and just ask for status in case there's still something missing.

xxx
Sofía


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Salsera,
How come you had the jab,did you not have a blood test to see if you had immunity, as that is what they asked me for.

If I was you I owuld follow up with jacky.

The only positive thing I can tell you though is, as soon as you have leaped this hurdle, they are actually bloody wonderful, and things do then move remarkable quickly.  I cant quite belive I will be having my scan on Wed and possible EC next week.  Its just getting all the NHS paperwork that is the pain, keep on pushing you will get there .

take care

Emma


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks  Emma - well that is what I said too when I arrived and they told me I was going to have the bloody MMR jab   I said they need to check for rubella antibodies which is a blood test. The nurse said to me she would not be able to do bloods and would check with my GP. He said to her that it would do no harm as it meant that by having the jab my antibodies would be high   

So now I've checked with Jacky and as I expected this is the reply : 'Your Rubella information was received by us on 12.10.07 and was checked by one of our Doctors.  As your Practice gave you a vaccination you will have to wait one month and then go back to the Surgery to get your immunity checked.  When I saw this detail from the Sunnyside Medical Centre I assumed that the Practice Sister had made you aware that you were being immunised and not tested to check your immunity as you had given your full consent.  Rubella immunity is tested for the welfare of the unborn child and until your immunity is established we cannot proceed any further.

I am sorry if this seems like yet another hold up but I trust you will understand the importance of establishing your Rubella status.

Please call me if I can help any further in the meantime.' ............. I could scream very loudly now  
 and   so another waste of time here....... this is just really getting on my nerves now......... another month to waste    

xx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Sofia,
Bugger, bugger, bugger...ok now the swearing is over lets try and make this a positive  

It now means you have a month to wait, but hopefully as soon as you have the rubella immunity it should be all systems go, trust me I know how frustrating this is, however and we shall find out in a few weeks I am hoping that all the kerfuffle in getting into treatment means that teh treatment then goes smoothly, to plan with a very positive outcome   .. maybe this is just someone out theres way of making you wait for just the right time for this to happen for you.

Spend the next month, chilling, relaxing and getting your body and mind to its most healthiest ready to take a little one on board.

  

Emma


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

I know what you mean Emma and I try to take the positive normally but I guess with AF here with me this am as well my hormones are taking over... After coming up to 8yrs of waiting for a littl'n I just sometimes despair... but yes the positive.... mmmm... it gives me time to get back into my exercises and getting my body ready....... *sigh......... big breaths......   like you said once the process starts it should all go smoother..... I hope...... It's just not looking likely to be before next year now cos if I have to wait until 12th Nov to have the test, by the time the results appear and then are sent to Wessex, even if we get our first appt by end of Nov or beg of Dec I doubt that they would start the process to close to xmas? it could be a bit stressful too.... dunno, still trying to think of more positives....... ho hum, seem to be getting stuck...


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Salsera
You sound so frustrated and I'm not surprised!
As for the CHristmas bit - they do shut down over Christmas but you could still be jabbing and stimming etc - I had my first jab on CHristmas Day - which at the time I decided was a good thing - nativity and newborns and so on - and here's my two year old girl to prove it too!

Try to stay calm - at least you now have some vague timescale

Poll


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Poll - I think I might have gotten the frustration out of my system by the end of the day......... good thinking too on xmas, nativity and newborns etc  
I might take my frustrations out on a good workout tonight  
Thanks girls for listening to my ramblings today


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Hasn't it all gone quiet on here.

Merse - How are you doing hun, when will you have your follow up.  I found out recently that Mr M (the big boss) is retiring from the Wessex very soon and they are then going to be looking into lots of different treatments so maybe if you are deciding to carry on with treatment the Wessex will have lots more to offer very soon. 

Sofia - Sorry that you have had to deal with another delay, but as Emma has said once everything is ready to go you will be amazed how quickly things happen.

Emma - How is it all going, how many follies have you got are you still set for EC next week?  So many questions but been waiting for your update   Hope everything is going well for you.

Witters, Kinger and Poll - Hope you are all doing OK.

Well I am doing really well and have my first NHS scan on Thursday so very excited about that, especially as my little bean will be so much bigger now. Also beginning to get a bit of a baby bump although it could just be all the crisps and chocolate I am eating 

Tracey


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,
Well I had my 2nd follie scan today and all looks OK, I have 6 good ones all between 16-21mm on my right  ovary,plus a couple of tiddlers and 2 19mm on my left plus a couple of tiddlers, so egg collection is scheduled for 0830 on Monday...OMG its happening test day is 14th November.

hope everyone is well.

Merse, any news yet on next steps?

tracey, so pleased to hear all going well

Sofia, hope you are feeling positive.

take care all

Emma.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Emma,  Thats great news, I hope everything goes really well for you on Monday and you get some lovely eggs.  Hope your trigger tomorrow goes ok.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Em good luck for Monday 
Tracey my follow up is the 5th Nov am dreading what hes got to say!  I know its not good news but its just hearing it.  Hope you are keeping well 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all, just a quick update, I had egg collection this morninf and we got 9, so pleased, please let them fertilise   

Back in on Wed for transfer as long as all OK tomorrw.

Take care all
Emma


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Emma,
9 that is fantastic news well done you.  Hope you are feeling OK.

Sending you lots of      that your eggs get jiggy in the lab tonight and you get some lovely embies.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

good luck Emma, really pleased and hope all is well for them doing what they need to do so they can be put back and implant nicely  

hiya to everyone else.... busy bee but all ok... got a smear tomorrow   apart from that nothing exciting - just work.....

Sofía


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well done Emma xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118528.0

N x


----------

